# Tankers I was on



## are39 (May 27, 2006)

Tribulus 1954
British skill 1956
Prowess 1955 (Everards)
Labiosa1956
Esso belfast1956
Esso york 1957
Chemawa 1957 (EssoT2)
Esso Avonmouth 1958
Esso Norwich1960


----------



## deckape (Feb 22, 2010)

are39 said:


> Tribulus 1954
> British skill 1956
> Prowess 1955 (Everards)
> Labiosa1956
> ...


1.U.S.S. NAVASOTOTA AO-107
2.U.S.S. SEVERN AO.43
3.U.S.S ASHTABULA AO-51
4.U.S.S. SALAMONIE AO-26
5.U.S.S. JORKAY AO-38
6.U.S.S. TRUCKEE AO-65
7.U.S.S. KENNEBEC AO-58
8.U.S.S. QUADALUPE AO-32

Served on them durring the vietnam war 30 years Ex- Chief boatswain Mate all were jumboized except the Guadalupe AO-32 all Maritmie Commisioned T3-SE-A2 TYPE OILERS Except the U.S.S. JORKAY She was a T2-SE- A1 all above oilers were either decommissioned in Yukuska Japan or disposed of by MURAD(Smoke)


----------

